

Mike Arrington's Tax Notes - replicatorblog
http://uncrunched.com/2012/09/19/mikes-tax-notes/

======
smoody
some context: this was written by a guy who moved from california to
washington state -- a state with no personal income tax -- just before his
company was acquired for tens of millions of dollars. i'm not implying
anything, just giving some context.

